# lights for Kayak



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I need to rig up lights for night fishing on my prowler 13. Do any of the shops around VA beach carry the lights? I know KFS has them but hoping to pick them up locally for this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I gotta battery powered anchor light from Kmart. Ten bucks and it works perfectly.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Boaters World, Wally World, Sports Authority etc. they all have them. Just a flashlight on a stick.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Wild River Outfitters has the Scotty c-lights. They are ok as long as they are mounted 90 degrees to the waters surface.


----------

